# Knock Sensor



## rockettme (Apr 26, 2018)

Well, solved the IAC issue. Connector wasn't fully inserted. Looked like it was, but wasn't clicked in. Still throwing knock sensor code. I replaced it with one of those cheap Ebay ones. Are they reliable? Seems to me that they are way to cheap to be good.


----------



## VQ35_Luisito (Mar 16, 2019)

They do pretty good. I replaced my knock sensor on my 01 Altima back in 2017 and it hasn't failed .


----------

